# Some bread boards



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 1, 2014)

Made some bread boards with a stainless steel dipping cup for oil or butter. Hopefully I can sell them at my upcoming craft show, not hard to make and I think they look pretty good, I shall see in 3 weeks. They're around 5" wide and 18-21" long, used ambrosia maple, walnut with sap wood and curl, and some cherry.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice. I prefer a bit bigger handle but probably most prefer it small. Those sappy walnut ones are marvelous.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2014)

Those are very cool! Where did you source the cups if I may ask?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Barry not sure where he got his but my wife bought ours at a health food place called Green Market. But I think walmart also sells them if you want to brave that mess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, the handles are a little under 4" long, the first one I had to redo because 3" wasn't long enough but the other seemed to feel fine and my fiancé tried it and said it felt good. I just googled stainless steel cups and it was some kitchen supply site, don't remember the name. But it was $12 shipped I think for 24 of them. I used a 1-3/4 forstner bit and figured out drilling down the whole length of the head made it fit perfect so it fills the hole and won't tip over. They're 2.5 oz
I've got another 8' board of walnut like that, it's pretty good looking stuff and has curl in sections, I have a larger serving tray/cutting board glued up right now, it looks pretty darn good as well.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I've got another 8' board of walnut like that, it's pretty good looking stuff and has curl in sections,



Will you be my new best good friend?  

That's some super pretty walnut man.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well if you're wanting some I'm sure we could work something out, I think it's around 4.5" wide and 1" thick.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Well if you're wanting some I'm sure we could work something out, I think it's around 4.5" wide and 1" thick.





What you got in mind a trade or sell? If the whole board is that way I have a use for it right now.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 2, 2014)

Could do sell or trade, I'm at work right now but will check the dimensions and how much of it has sap wood when I get home. Can't remember how much of it is sap, it's been piled under some other wood for awhile but I want to say a good chunk of it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Barry not sure where he got his but my wife bought ours at a health food place called Green Market. But I think walmart also sells them if you want to brave that mess.


 Yea, I try to stay far away from the Walmart around here, Don't even like driving into their parking lot....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 2, 2014)

Joe, those are very nice! I especially like those sappy walnut ones. Do you do anything to fill in the holes on the ambrosia maple? And, if so, what do you fill in with?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 2, 2014)

On these I didn't, I made a cutting board before and mixed epoxy and sawdust and filled them, didn't like the look as good so if I were to do it again I'd just use clear epoxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice work! I like the ambrosia ones best. What did you finish them with? I use mineral oil on my boards, curious to see what other people do. Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've put one coat of mineral oil on it, will probably put one or two more on, then do a mineral oil and beeswax mixture. From what I've read it's suppose to be the best.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I like them a lot! Might try that myself if I can find some of my Ironwood without or even with small cracks, I bet they will stand out just like yours.


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2014)

How do you combine the mineral oil and beeswax? I soak mine in mineral oil for 24 hours and let them dry, but I'd like a more durable finish. Tony


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 4, 2014)

From what I've read it's around 1/4 cup wax and one cup oil, put on low heat and mix the 2 until the wax melts. Some let it cool and thicken up, apply, let it sit over night and wipe off excess. I think I'm going to apply it warm so it'll seep into the wood easier for the first coat, then apply the thicker stuff, and buff it out in the morning, I think that'll work fine. I bought a couple pounds off eBay, bought as cheap I could find.


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I'm going to try that out! Tony


----------



## brown down (Sep 9, 2014)

those are sweet love the walnut ones! don't think you will have a problem selling them for sure


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> From what I've read it's around 1/4 cup wax and one cup oil, put on low heat and mix the 2 until the wax melts. Some let it cool and thicken up, apply, let it sit over night and wipe off excess. I think I'm going to apply it warm so it'll seep into the wood easier for the first coat, then apply the thicker stuff, and buff it out in the morning, I think that'll work fine. I bought a couple pounds off eBay, bought as cheap I could find.



Just FYI, I took some boards that I already soaked in mineral that were dry, took a 1:4 ratio and applied it. did 2 coats, and the results are exactly what I wanted. Let me know how it works for you. Tony


----------

